# socat ignoring mode paramater on pty



## tuaris (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm trying to setup a remote connection to a USB/serial device using net/socat and comms/ser2net.  According to the documentation for `socat` I should be using something like:

`socat pty,link=/dev/cuaU0,group=dialer,mode=777,raw tcp:192.168.0.61:3333`

However, it still creates the device using a different set of permissions, not allowing anyone else to read/write to it.


```
0 lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       10B Sep 30 23:37 cuaU0 -> /dev/pts/2
```

I would like the permissions to be something like


```
0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel       10B Sep 30 23:37 cuaU0 -> /dev/pts/2
```


----------

